# Which car would you choose?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have two minivans that I have narrowed my search down to. They are the same make, and year. They have the same options with the exception of what is listed below.

Option A: 
costs $500 more
does *not* have power sliding doors
does *not* have a power driver seat
does not have roof rails (I have never used them on any car, anyway)
*has 27k miles*

Option B:
*costs $500 less*
*has* power sliding doors and driver seat
has roof rails (big woop)
*has 44k miles*
has the integrated child seat thing that I don't think I'll ever use

I am going to buy a warranty with either vehicle. They are both 2006 model years. I know it should seem pretty obvious to pay $500 more and buy the one with 17k less miles, but I really like the sliding doors on our other van. Is it worth that much, though? I know the doors on our other van are SO HARD to open, but I think it might be because they are power doors and are not meant to be opened manually and I want to make sure my DD can open the doors herself. I am going to go test drive option A tonight on my way home to see if I even like how that model drives. 

Assuming this dealer is not going to haggle (which they won't), which would you choose?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm confused. do you want the power doors or not?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would see which one feels better.Also one may run better than the other also.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I did not vote because there is no option C) It depends.










Usually I would go with the lower milage however the difference is not that much. Now, depending on the make of the vehicle my choice could be different. 
If we were talking about Honda Oddysey I would say go for the option B because mileage difference is minimal, but if we are talking about Chevy Venture I would go option A.

dont mean to knock american made cars but unfortunately in that class differences are still pretty big. at least IMHO.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I didn't answer the poll. I LOVE the power doors with both dogs and groceries or anything like that. I would weigh how much you drive vs. how much of a convenience the power door will be in the long run. Generally right now I do not pile the miles on my vehicle so I would probably go with the higher miles because I DO use the power doors frequently with the dogs and hauling stuff. To be able to open the door with an arm load of stuff..... worth it for me. However, if I put a lot of miles on a vehicle I would take the lower miles. 

How is that for an absolutely no help answer?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Make, Model, Year?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

American or foreign 
I did not answer poll either

if its foreign Like toyota or nissan that gets my votes


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The power doors scare me and I find them annoying to use, so if it was me I'd pick the one without them. 
I rented a minivan for a trip once, and a fishing rod fell down in the space between the frame and the door when the door started opening. I couldn't figure out how to stop the door and the metal piece which slides along at the bottom to open it broke the rod in half!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I go for the power sliding doors and seat. 44k miles isn't a lot for a 2006. I bought a 6 yr old minivan with 80K miles on it and have no problems.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

They are 2006 Chevy Uplanders. They seem to be less "minivan-ish" than others and I was NOT ready (mentally) for a minivan. I thought I had a few more years to get used to the idea. Now that I am being put into the position of needing a new car, I may as well go for what will fit us now and in the future (especially since we'd like to add another dog in 1.5 - 2 years and we don't want little dogs around here lol)

I DO want power doors as we have them on the Town & Country, but I don't HAVE to have them. I mean I am not going to die without them. I managed on the Jeep ok without them, but it is nice not to have the try and pull a door shut when I am holding a sleeping 1.5 yo DD. I just don't know if it is worth the extra 17k miles on the car.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not crazy about the power doors only because if they konk out they are EXPENSIVE to fix, and if they do konk out, they are a pain to open manually...sooo I would opt for A..)

Good luck with whichever you choose!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

In that case I would go option A. 

Less mileage and fewer things to break and fix in the long run. 

good luck


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

American cars suck these days. Im an automotive tech. I would stay with Japanese. Unless you got a bunch of money for repairs. Good luck with your choice. I would never buy a newer american model car, van, truck or anything.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my BIL is a service manager for a large dealership, (so I get good deals on cars and service) anyhow, he's told me the best bang for your buck now a days is Hyundai,,great warranty, good running cars,,but they do tend to be on the small side if you have big dogs)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love my Honda Odyssey and I'm not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey! I bought my first mini-van at 24!








I have tried several times to get out of them, but I keep turning back. Kids do fit in the integrated car seats (and quite nicely) and when you take out the back seats, you get a pickup truck with a cab!








I can fit 8 bales of hay in the back of my Kia!!!!!
On a serious note, I also looked at the uplander, but found it heavy and the gas milage wasn't as good as they claimed. If you are set on the model, then get the one with less miles on it!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hard decision. I think I would test drive both if you have not already, and go with the one that feels the best. If you are getting a warranty and you want the powere doors I would go with the higher mileage.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A. I hate power slider doors! As long as it has power locks and power windows I'm good. My current minivan doesn't have power driver's seat either but it has not been a problem. In fact, my old vehicle did and it would lock up so I was barely able to drive since DH is nearly a foot taller, I can't reach the pedals on his setting! So I think I like the handle version better myself. 

For almost half the miles I'd choose A. You can always add roof rails.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted for option "A" - driven 17k miles less than "B". My van also has the power sliding doors and I don't like them that much. But since you like this type of door, and feel it's important, you should get what's going to make you happy!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI love my Honda Odyssey and I'm not ashamed to admit it!



I don't blame you, I have a 5 year old Toyota Tundra that I pay off on Saturday, this truck every single week since I got it hauls 16 bales of hay, than trailers my horse 45 miles to meet friends and ride, goes round trip 60 miles a day taking me to the train station for work, goes another 100 miles round trip once a week for dog training, and in all these 5 years I have not had ONE glitch or hiccup, the other day as I left the garage and was turning off the lights, it was after a LONG trip to a dog show, I said out loud to my truck... I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I would go with the one withough the power sliding doors. We had a van once that had thoughts and they didn't have a way to tell if there was anything in the track of the door. My mom went to close the door and I was still in the way and they kept closeing on me and traped me. I will never forget about the presure that it pushed me with. I will never ever have a van with that on it.


----------

